# My car of the day, Porsche 911 turbo.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Porsche has unveiled their new 911 turbo as well as cabriolet following on from their launch of the turbo S earlier this year. This new addition fills the gap between the 444 BHP Carrera 4S and the 641 BHP turbo S. This 911 turbo packs 572 BHP with 553 Lb of torque from it's twin turbo 3.7 litre flat six. 0-60 takes just 2.8 seconds and races on to 199 MPH. Power is Sent to all four wheels through an eight speed PDK gear box. The new addition to the range resembles it's more powerful sibling with sizable air intakes in it's widened rear arches and a prominent variable rear spoiler, but it's set apart by it's four square exhaust tips, as opposed to the twin pipes featured on the turbo S. The front wheels electronically controlled cooling flaps and a larger front spoiler. Additional changes include a 42 MM wider track at the front and 10 MM to the rear for enhanced steering precision and 28 MM larger front brakes. You''ll be familiar with other models in the 911 line-up that features a 10.9 inch central infotainment screen. Other features are a 14 way adjustable sports seats, sports steering wheel with gear shift paddles and a Bose sound system. Prices for the 911 turbo start at £134,000 and £143,000 for the convertible.

Like it?


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

YES - in that colour combo please!


----------



## TakDetails (Apr 25, 2020)

Dream car.
Even better if it was the Turbo S!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Do love myself a Porsche:argie:...It's a lovely looking motor:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

If I had the cash for a mid life crisis, that would be pretty much it.
Apart from the square exhaust trims and chrome window trim, not keen.

If the non S is 2.8 to 62, what's the S?


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

I don’t know if it’s my age or their current line up but I’m starting to love Porsche’s


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Oh yes please SB! :thumb:
Especially in that colour combo :argie:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

beautiful ...


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, go on then, you’ve twisted my arm.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Only because I got a race track nearby- the doors are too wide for the Aldi parking bays :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes. I like that.
Maybe when the mortgage is paid off..


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Heck of a car but if you are spending £150,000 plus (you won't ever leave a Porsche dealership paying anything like the starter price for a car) you really have to ask yourself, _is this car exciting enough_? It doesn't have the shock and awe of many competitors. That might be a consideration for some.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks a bit too grown up. Maybe the colour is too subtle. 

Never been a fan of the sand/beige Porsche interiors.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wouldn’t say no to that - wife would, but I wouldn’t


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

If i can change those hideous exhaust tips, then yep i'm good with it and in that colour combo too.
But those exhaust tips are too brash for me, it's almost as if they got to the end of the design and were about to present it to the boss when some bright spark noticed they hadn't done the exhaust tips and quickly cobbled them together. Still, nothing that Akrapovic can't replace i'm sure.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ermmmm.....YES!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

muzzer said:


> If i can change those hideous exhaust tips, then yep i'm good with it and in that colour combo too.
> But those exhaust tips are too brash for me, it's almost as if they got to the end of the design and were about to present it to the boss when some bright spark noticed they hadn't done the exhaust tips and quickly cobbled them together. Still, nothing that Akrapovic can't replace i'm sure.


The turbo S comes with oval ones 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## joe456 (Mar 16, 2010)

Car designers are still going with the theme bigger wheels and hunched up arches...

So extreme on this car it literally has no quarter panels, soon the tyres will be touching the windows!


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Tad slow otherwise I find it acceptable. :lol:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Now that is nice.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I was never a Porsche fan. I like the old 80s 911s but nothing modern really but the past few years Porsche have really started to win me over.

I'll take it and have a Macan as a daily please!


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes please.

I would happily have that one. Loving these new Porches with their nod back to the old retro ones.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Definite thumbs up from me - I wonder if the 911 has now reached its pinnacle using solely the ICE ?

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Not from me. I have owned both the 80's 911 Turbo (whale fin model) and a 997 Convertible. I kept both of them less than a year. Prefer any of the Ferrari's or McLaren's that sit in that price band.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

pt1 said:


> The turbo S comes with oval ones
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Not correct. Both models come with the quad exit like all turbos have... The oval exit is a sports exhaust option on both turbo and turbo s.

The oval one is nicer but looks more like a normal 992 with a sports exhaust. The quad is signature turbo.

It's cool. I've spent a lot of time in a 991 turbo and the 992 is a much more beautiful car.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I really think this car needs to be in at least guards red to show itself off. The blue and whatever colour that interior is looks like an Audi designer was temping in the factory that day.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

The only blue paint I have ever liked is Performance Blue on Fords but I do like that too.

Never liked Porsches except the 928 style but the newest ones are starting to turn me.

Looks lovely.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Square tips look wrong but the rest is very nice indeed!


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

I'd have one in a heartbeat - but I'm biased.


----------

